# new reptile



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

hey well i have a spare 25G and am looking into gettin a retile but what do people recommend? i was thinking a lepard geko? can u keep more then 1 in a tank? what do people find the best to keep i do like the water dragons but will have to see.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

You cant keep 2 male leos together, they will fight


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

so only a male and female? would they breed wen togeather? and at what size can u tell there sex?

oh and is there anything else u could keep in the tank with they if lets say u had a large tank could u keep anything else with them?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yes, they will breed. You can tell at a pretty young age if they are male or female

I wouldent keep anything else with them. If you had a large enough tank and were ready 
to care for the eggs when they were laid, I would go with a male and 3-4 females.


----------



## plecsarebetta (Dec 12, 2005)

If I had a spare 25 gallon I would get a nice group of firebelly toads... I have a pair in a 10 gallon and theyre awesome.. Plus being from higher altitude where the temps are cooler they don't need the usual extra expense like heat lamp etc....I keep mine in a 50-50 setup half water half land and theyll readily eat crickets and mealworms


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

how large of a tank to leopard geckos require and what do tehy eat


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Burf made an awsome caresheet for leos

Check It Out


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

yep i think ill go for the 1 male geko and 3-4 females the tank which im going to use now is alil larger 1 its around 32 uk gallons 3 and half feet long, does any 1 have any suggestions on how to set it up ready for them? how to decorate it etc? pics would be cool


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

sand! with some stones to make caves out of. make sure if ur done making caves out of stones that they wont collapse if u hitt ur tank or if the leopards hit it cuz they will crush ur leos then.

how bout orange or red desert reptile sand with white stones?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Here are a few pics of one of my setups

Glass is kinda dirty


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> Here are a few pics of one of my setups
> 
> Glass is kinda dirty


how many geckos are in the 20long tank? is the tupaware tub like there cave so u can see them inside?.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice set up Psychofish. Leopard Geckos would be fine in a 25, but still boring. Most small lizards don't like handling much, and the Leopard Gecko is no exception. They take a while to get used to it, and are not very playful. Your best bet for a 25 gallon is a Berber Skink. They're actually really nice looking, they look weird in pictures, but see one in person first. They're actually pretty smart and playful too.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

studmuffin992 said:


> how many geckos are in the 20long tank? is the tupaware tub like there cave so u can see them inside?.


I have 2 juvi's in the 20 long. The tupperware container is a shed box. Its filled with 
moist Terrairum moss, and a hole big enought for them to climb in and out of. The moist moss 
keeps the humidity up. Females usually lay their eggs in the shed box aswell.


----------

